
Show HN: A Dashboard for External Monitors - bashevis
http://www.sublimedash.com
======
bashevis
UPDATE: As per popular request, SublimeDash has been open sourced on GitHub -
[https://github.com/broizen/sublimedash](https://github.com/broizen/sublimedash)

I'll write up a short guide on how to add a new module as well as requested
modules like Google Calendar, Twitter, Facebook, etc.

I'm very encouraged to take SublimeDash to the next level with all the
positive feedback from you guys! Thanks!

~~~
joetech
Well that answers my question.

------
bijanv
Just an FYI that Dashing -
[http://shopify.github.io/dashing/](http://shopify.github.io/dashing/) (Open
Source) and [http://www.geckoboard.com/](http://www.geckoboard.com/) (Paid)
already have tons of modules available if you're looking to get going right
away.

I also have a Raspberry Pi powering our dashboards but it really struggles to
render some javascript, especially if we switch between tabs every 30 seconds.
Any ideas for the cheapest possible way to power the TVs other than a
Raspberry Pi?

Edit: Also [https://ducksboard.com/](https://ducksboard.com/) exists as well
as a paid option

~~~
vacri
I have been forced to abandon our rpi for our 'information radiator'. Too many
card corruptions (several different cards) makes me think I just had a faulty
one. But really, it struggled and wasn't particularly smooth. I've just
ordered one of these, though they won't be shipping for another month or two:
[http://www.solid-run.com/cubox](http://www.solid-run.com/cubox)

------
Theodores
We all know that multi-monitor is a good idea particularly if you need
reference material to copy/paste/refer to/from. However, I have had to
downsize my monitor collection on a few occasions and I think there is a lot
to be said for having just one proper sized monitor on a proper desk. I have
actually been able to get more done this way and even not bothered to get the
laptop screen out (which I thought would be invaluable for having emails on
etc.). There is something special about having just the one immersive screen,
even if a lot of ALT+TAB is needed.

As for a dash for an external screen full of cruft I don't see how it can help
productivity. It is a lot of info there just on the off chance one might need
it. If I really need to know what the weather is going to be like I can find
it. As for the latest nonsense on Twitter I can live without it. Plus I have
my phone for notifying me of anything I need to act on.

Remember search portals? A whole screen of cruft. Then Google came along with
just the one search box. The Google approach was much better. This extra dash
full of extra cruft goes against the minimal UI way of doing things. You might
as well open up the standard Yahoo homepage in a browser window and put that
on the external monitor, it makes about the same amount of sense.

~~~
bashevis
Here's how it helps my productivity: About every hour I take a break to stop
working and check many different sites - google news, the weather, adsense
earnings, and stocks. I end up navigating about 10 different websites in a
linear process, which easily takes up a lot of time. SublimeDash solves that
problem by aggregating multiple data streams in one convenient place while
reducing the amount of time I waste. Also, it looks beautiful and continues to
impress anyone who comes to visit me at my desk.

------
r0s
I have three 25" monitors for web development, and every inch of each is used
up by my work. I could probably fill another three with just a single site's
development windows, instead of tab switching.

~~~
tumblen
Can you explain how you use them?

~~~
r0s
Sure. I'll load the rendered view of the site I'm working on and flip through
tabs on that window. Typically this takes up a whole screen, and It'll resize
frequently if I'm working on a responsive site.

Usually the code editor or IDE takes up a full screen, with it's file tree
view or whatever even a full screen can be cramped.

The document inspector/developer tools almost dominate the other screen. If
you're used to development in that tiny framed view below the browser, do
yourself a favor and pull that sucker out; Get a real look at your rendered
document and network profile while you're at it.

Any left over space trades between the terminal, gui file transfer, irc, music
player (wait let's keep this work related ;), spec documents, email, code
references, credentials manager, file management...

I really could load up three more screens just for a normal workflow. I can
screenshot if there's interest.

~~~
JonnieCache
Agreed. You can never have enough screen space.

How do people manage to code on macbook airs in coffee shops? I could never be
truly productive like that...

------
justhw
This is really neat. If you make it open source and add some customization
options it will be great.

------
philip1209
I have a basic dashboard of personal performance metrics (e.g. miles walked
yesterday via Moves, site pageviews, weather, etc). I have a Raspberry Pi
hooked up to the TV in my apartment, and it draws power from the TV's USB.
Whenever the TV turns on, the Raspberry Pi boots, and I have it set to boot to
the dashboard:

[http://www.niteoweb.com/blog/raspberry-pi-boot-to-
browser](http://www.niteoweb.com/blog/raspberry-pi-boot-to-browser)

It's pretty nifty.

------
sn6uv
Bug report (can't find a bug tracker anywhere): The "Notes" panel can't be
moved with click and drag.

Chrome 30.0.1599.66 on 64bit (Arch) Linux.

~~~
willchilcutt
Also, resizing the "Notes panel" also moves the Adsense panel for some reason?

------
johndoze
Love to see a fellow UCLA CS student on HN.

I've been using [http://www.geckoboard.com/](http://www.geckoboard.com/) for a
while. Their integration with AWS is what's kept me with them.

~~~
bashevis
Thanks! Didn't know there were other Bruins on HN! If SublimeDash had AWS
integration and possibly more customization, would you consider switching
(especially because it's free)?

~~~
johndoze
Definitely.

------
nsxwolf
What exactly is an external monitor? Is a laptop monitor "internal"? Or are we
talking about "monitors" in a different sense, like listeners hooking into
various application APIs?

~~~
bashevis
I agree the definition of "external" is pretty vague, as SublimeDash works
just as well on a laptop screen. Monitor definitely refers to a screen with
pixels.

------
tshadwell
Does anyone use [http://www.geckoboard.com/](http://www.geckoboard.com/) for
this type of thing, out of interest?

~~~
dannyrosen
We used Geckoboard for a bit but stopped due to their terrible support and
high pricing

~~~
GarethX
Our current support satisfaction rating is 97%, which is significantly above
industry averages. Nevertheless, we aim to provide great support in all cases
so I'm sorry that this wasn't your experience.

~~~
dannyrosen
The product offering is tremendous. I just find asking your customers to
completely rebuild their boards to be iinappropriate. That is what turned me
off to the service.

------
ratsimihah
Brilliant! I could never get started implementing a similar idea, so I'm glad
to see someone else did it.

------
willchilcutt
Google search bar please? I need to replace iGoogle!

~~~
bashevis
Will do soon!

------
xcubic
is it open source? what did you use to build it?

~~~
bashevis
I haven't had a chance to put it up on GitHub, but this is an excellent idea.
There are so many sub modules that can be contributed by users - like Google
calendar, Gmail unread emails, and Facebook notifications. I've been working
on this for a few months as a hobby project, and haven't had time to do all of
them.

SublimeDash is currently using JavaScript, jQuery, and PHP to access the
weather, stocks, and news API.

